# Preschool teacher for Rome



## Emmawhite22 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello all!

I'm a very experienced (4 years working in international schools) preschool teacher looking for full/part time work in a school in CENTRAL Rome (the big international schools either don't have vacancies, or are too far out of Rome). 

Has anyone heard of anything?

Thanks!

Emma


----------



## gra80 (Nov 11, 2011)

Emmawhite22 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I'm a very experienced (4 years working in international schools) preschool teacher looking for full/part time work in a school in CENTRAL Rome (the big international schools either don't have vacancies, or are too far out of Rome).
> 
> ...


Hey Emma, I dont know of any schools however if you check out wantedinrome.com they normally have lots of teaching jobs advertised for various age ranges.

Cheers


----------

